# Cover Versions....



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

im sure i posted this a while back...but cant find it....

anyway....anyone wanna put up some of there favourite cover versions??

Midge Ure â€" The Man Who Sold The World

Mott the Hoople â€" All The Young Dudes

Tears for Fears â€" Ashes to Ashes


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Lulu


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Plenty on this site 

http://www.cover-vs-original.com/


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Gun Suffragette City


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Don't hold this against me but oldies playing other oldies (or I wish I could have been there)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1d5i5_the-who-summertime-blues-1975_music






I'll get my coat


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

Sugababes Freak Like Me...






Adina Howards original...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> Gun Suffragette City


gun are poor! and not the best version of bowie's suff city either!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

manic street preachers........ umberrella


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

Patti Smith and Leonard Cohen singing Lou Reeds Sweet Jane...just sublime...






Metallica ok-ish cover of Tuesdays Gone by Lynyrd Skynyrd...


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

avidfan said:


> Patti Smith and Leonard Cohen singing Lou Reeds Sweet Jane...just sublime...


Wow - looking for the download now


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Liked the original, but love the cover (can't think why :wub: )

Nelly Furtado - Maneater


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

system of a down- black sabbath snowblind cover

soad-snowblind


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Radiohead - Nobody does it better

I love this version


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Now, that's a toughie...

I am a big jazz collector and have all the versions of JULIE LONDON's " Cry me a river.".

But I was amazed by the rendition of Britain's Got Talent winner, Susan Boyle.( And I deplore all the shallow remarks made on account of her looks. Some individuals have no class...)


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

BlueKnight said:


> Now, that's a toughie...
> 
> I am a big jazz collector and have all the versions of JULIE LONDON's " Cry me a river.".
> 
> But I was amazed by the rendition of Britain's Got Talent winner, Susan Boyle.( And I deplore all the shallow remarks made on account of her looks. Some individuals have no class...)


but she is a minger aint she


----------



## part_timer (Nov 26, 2008)

Led Zeppelin - Something Else B)


----------



## Brighty (Jul 25, 2008)

Anything on Slayers punk covers album 'undisputed attitude'

Hellacopters 'Gimme shelter' This

Fear Factory 'Cars'Here

Pantera 'Planet Caravan' This

I could go on for ever, so many top tunes

Brighty


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

the best cover ever made the bass playing in this song is unbelievable.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> the best cover ever made the bass playing in this song is unbelievable.


not heard of that one jase....can you hum it?


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

travis-hit me baby

inspiral carpets- gimmi shelter

editors-orange crush


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

Nouvelle Vague - all of it basically but some faves:

'Too drunk to F***' (Dead Kennedys)






'Marian' (Sisters of Mercy)






'A forest' (The Cure)






Also, Blondie does 'Heroes'


----------



## socrates (Aug 17, 2009)

Every cover version pales into insignificance against the pure genius that is Rolf Harris' Stairway to Heaven. Rock on Rolf!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > the best cover ever made the bass playing in this song is unbelievable.
> ...


sorry try this.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Fun Lovin' Criminals - I'm Not In Love

Fun Lovin' Criminals - Couldn't Get It Right

B)


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

Marianne Faithfull - The Ballad of Lucy Jordon

Bowie - Arnold Layne

Sandy Denny - Candle in the Wind (awful song, awesome cover!)

The Tubes - My Head Is My Only House (Unless It Rains)


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

Not as good as the Tom Petty original but still good...


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

Siouxsie & the Banshees - The Passenger

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=aHs9NBxH7F8

Bauhaus - Ziggy Stardust

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=6a_YQXFs7Ts

Depeche Mode - Route 66

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=qqrKxBhKdFM


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Hawkwind - Gimmie shelter


----------



## rednotdead (Jan 18, 2008)

I was introduced to this recently, as a long term Floyd fan my initial reaction was "What!!!" but listen to it - it's an awesome cover....

Korn - Another Brick in the Wall


----------



## moosejam (Nov 29, 2009)

Fiona Apple - across the universe, just cause I happen to be listening to it at the mo


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

watching bbc4 atm, a whole show of Beatles covers, some corkers (suzi and the banshees for 1) and err some not so good including Sue Pollard's rendition of back in the USSR


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Tool - No Quarter

Metallica - Whiskey in the Jar


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

tomshep said:


> Bowie - Arnold Layne


bowie / gilmour....arnold layne


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> tomshep said:
> 
> 
> > Bowie - Arnold Layne
> ...


Thanks for the link but never mind Bowie and Gilmour, Richard Wright was there, brilliant and it was great to hear him reprise those keyboard parts, now of course sadly dead.

Ian


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

The mighty Dinosaur Jr take on The Cure, in what Fat Bob Smith reckons is the best cover of any Cure song.






i do too! unk: unk: unk:


----------

